
[Archived] Show HN: Wasmer – Universal Binaries Powered by WebAssembly - syrusakbary
https://github.com/wasmerio/wasmer
======
lachlan-sneff
Hi! This is Lachlan from the Wasmer team.

We're a new startup working on developing universal binaries using
WebAssembly.

We currently can run nginx and a couple other, unmodified, pre-existing
software projects compiled to wasm. Give it a try and feel free to ask
questions!

~~~
billconan
so will there be a plan to support GUI applications? does it allow to access
filesystem?

~~~
lachlan-sneff
We're expecting that one of the apis that the WebAssembly Working group will
eventually "standardize" will support creating gpu-accelerated graphics, so
yes, most likely wasmer will eventually support GUI applications.

As for the filesystem, it does support all the normal, posix operations on the
filesystem.

~~~
billconan
my question is more about through what api to support gui.

for example, you could wrap os native apis, or use Qt, or like electron, based
on chromium and use html?

